# Aktuelle Sonderangebote



## efish (10. Oktober 2004)

+++  www.efishing.de  +++  Sonderangebote  +++ 

He Folks,
rechtzeitig zur Herbst- und Wintersaison. Möchten wir euch unsere aktuellen Sonderangebote zusammengefasst vorstellen. Alles dabei: Neopren Wathosen, Atmungsaktive Wathosen, Watjacken, Wat-Combo, Spinnruten, Angeltaschen, Funk Bissanzeiger, Fliegen-Combo, ... so long, efish

*Ron Thompson - ATMUNGSAKTIVE WATHOSE + WATSCHUH*
Tolle Wathose von Ron Thompson, den RT Watschuh gibt es quasi gratis dazu ...
*Unser Preis**: 139,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
>Zum Sonderangebot im Shop

*Scierra - BLACKWATER WATHOSE ATMUNGSAKTIV - XXL*
Bewährte, atmungsaktive Wathose. Die Letzten - in XXL
*Unser Preis**: 179,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
>Zum Sonderangebot im Shop

*Ron Thompson - DAKOTA - LUXUS NEOPREN WATHOSE - FILZSOHLE*
Neopren Wathose mit 5 mm Materialstärke. Ron Thompson Watgürtel und Cap gratis!
*Unser Preis**: 124,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
>Zum Sonderangebot im Shop

*Ron Thompson - WATJACKE OUTBACK*
Die Jacke für Fliegen- und Spinnfischer. Ron Thompson Cap gratis!
*Unser Preis**: 78,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
>Zum Sonderangebot im Shop

*Ron Thompson - WATKOMBINATION - DAKOTA LUXUS NEOPREN WATHOSE + WATJACKE OUTBACK*
Wathose und Watjacke im Set = noch mehr sparen! Ron Thompson Watgürtel und Cap gratis!
*Unser Preis**: 194,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
>Zum Sonderangebot im Shop

*Pro Logic - TACKLE BAG LUXUS*
Verstauen Sie Ihren Tackle sicher und komfortabel
*Unser Preis**: 29,50 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
>Zum Sonderangebot im Shop

*Ron Thompson - Funk Bissanzeiger-Set*
Kein Kabelsalat auf dem Angelplatz - 4 Funk Bissanzeiger im Koffer + Schnellwechseladapter
*Unser Preis**: 119,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
>Zum Sonderangebot im Shop

*Ron Thompson - GLOBETROTTER SPINNRUTE - 300 cm - 3-teilig*
Tolle Spinnrute für Zuhause oder im Urlaub, 300 cm
*Unser Preis**: 54,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
>Zum Sonderangebot im Shop

*Ron Thompson - GLOBETROTTER SPINNRUTE - 330 cm - 3-teilig*
Tolle Spinnrute für Zuhause oder im Urlaub, 330 cm
*Unser Preis**: 59,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
>Zum Sonderangebot im Shop

*Exori - LACHSROLLE GF 980*
Grosskernrolle aus Graphite
*Unser Preis**: 55,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
>Zum Sonderangebot im Shop

*Ron Thompson - HYPER SPEED KOMPLETTSET*
Tolles Einsteigerset für den Fliegenfischer, fein aufeinander abgestimmte Komponenten. Alles was man zum Starten braucht, noch die Fliege ran und los gehts ... Set bestehend aus: 

*Ron Thompson - HYPER SPEED FLIEGENRUTE 9 ft., #5/6, 3-teilig*
*Ron Thompson - HYPER SPEED GROSSKERNROLLE #5/6*
*Ron Thompson - TRANSPORTROHR MIT ROLLENTASCHE*
*Ron Thompson - ENERGY FLYLINE WF 6 F*
*Ron Thompson - BACKING 20 lbs./ 50 m *
*Unser Preis**: 155,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*
>Zum Sonderangebot im Shop

** = Alle Sonderangebote solange der Vorrat reicht
* = Unverbindlicher Preis des Herstellers


----------

